# Id On This One



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

Picking up this guy this weekend and was wondering if anyone had a fish similar in shape and color as well as any idea on the collection point of this fish.

Thanks


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Serrasalmus Rhombeus...







...and a good looking guy at that!..Nice pickup if you get him!...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, S.rhombeus


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

If I had to base it just on appearance alone as to it's locality than I'd say Xingu but without knowing the exact point of collection than it all comes down to speculation. The shape, the yellow coloring on the gills and that humeral spot are common features of rhoms from the Xingu.


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice Rhom!


----------

